# iPad Pro 11 2018 vs 2020



## antoine75015 (25 Juin 2020)

bonjour 
je possède un MacBook de 2017 (512Go) et un iPad Pro 10,5 (64Go)
je suis satisfait de mon iPad Pro mais limite pour la capacité 
Je suis intéressé à racheter un iPad Pro avec plus de capacité.
J’hésite entre un iPad Pro 2018 256 en Refurb ou neuve 2020 128Go.
Laquelle vous me conseillez vous?
je possède aussi pour mon mac un dock (LMP USB-C mini Dock - Dock USB-C 8 ports Gris Sidéral)acheté chez MacWay 
Sera t’il compatible avec l’iPad Pro 
Merci d’avance.


----------



## Gwen (25 Juin 2020)

As tu prévu d’acheter un Pencil  ? Si oui, prend un iPad récent compatible avec le dernier modèle. J’ai l’ancien et c’est galère à recharger.


----------



## maxou56 (26 Juin 2020)

antoine75015 a dit:


> J’hésite entre un iPad Pro 2018 256 en Refurb ou neuve 2020 128Go.


Bonjour,
Le 2018 et le 2020 sont très très proche.
Jeux des différences:
6Go de Ram sur le 2020 contre 4Go (ou 6Go pour le 1To) sur le 2018
Même CPU, et pour le GPU (7 coeurs activé sur le 2018 A12X contre 8 pour le 2020 A12 Z)
*https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/917969
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/compute/7879*

La "grosse" différence ce situe au niveau de l'optique, meilleur appareil photos et présence du Lidar.

Sinon les deux sont compatibles avec le magic Keyboard et avec le Pencil de 2nd génération.


Pour le dock, a t'il besoin de pilote sur mac? Si il n'en à pas besoin, alors il est compatible.
(seul bémol, ce genre de périphérique consomme de l'énergie et le charger le l'iPad n'est pas très puissant 18w)


----------

